# Шильдик Юпитер



## bayash (4 Фев 2018)

Уважаемы участники форума ,пожалуйста подскажите где можно приобрести шильдик "юпитер" фабрики Баринова,хочу обновить внешку инструмента, у самого Баринова не вариант,звонил..))


----------



## levsha34 (5 Фев 2018)

В любую фирму по изготовлению рекламной продукции обратитесь, думаю что там их и делают. Только для Вас единичный экземпляр может дороговато выйти.


----------

